# Webgrafiken



## BomberJack (4. August 2001)

Hi all, 
ich hätte mal eine rissen bitte kann mir wer sagen wie man tranzperente webgraftekn gif oder jpg erstellt oder am besten noch vorhande tranzperent macht? Ich benutze Photoimapc 5 wäre echt super!!!


----------



## Thomas Kuse (4. August 2001)

*also...*

erstmal funktioniert das *NUR* bei GIF-Grafiken!!!
einfach deswegen weil transparenz über die palette funktioniert.
in photoimpact kann man im bereich farbpalette (sorry kenn mich da nich ganz so gut aus) farb-transparenz auswählen und die entsprechende palettennummer (sind ja entweder 2, 16 oder 256 Bit für die palette) angeben, für die das gif-bild transparent sein soll!


----------



## Flame (4. August 2001)

*hmm*

meistens gibst du das beim exportieren oder abspeichern an.
transparenz kannste leicht erstellen.
bereich markieren und dann entfernen.


----------



## Thomas Kuse (4. August 2001)

oder so!

aber er soll doch wenigstens verstehn warum jpg keine transparenz hat.


----------



## BomberJack (5. August 2001)

ok ich brauch es ja eigentlich nur im gif format aber ist halt ein banner muß ich die schriftzuüge nun neu erstellen auf weißen hintergrund (am anfang kann man das glaube ich nicht einstellen) oder kann ich meisn was zur zeit schwarze habe im hintergrund tranzperent machen???


----------



## Thomas Kuse (5. August 2001)

transparenz is imma so'ne sache.
eigentlich muss man vorher schon wissen, welcher farbton nachher im hintergrund ist, so dass man von vorneherein die schrift auf diesem farbton erstellt.


----------



## BomberJack (5. August 2001)

naja ich hab halt folgendes problem der hintergrund auf meiner seite ist ne große grafik und den banner den ich da drauf hauen will hab ich in schwarz gemacht was aber logischerweise ein stück vom hintergrund bild abscheindet deshalb wüste ich gern wie ich mit Photoimpackt einen Tranzperenten hintergrund im banner erhalte wenn ich ihn neuen machen muß ist das ja kein problem aber irgendwie muß ich doch die tranzpernz einstellen wo den da?


----------



## Thomas Kuse (5. August 2001)

sorry aber hab das programm nur auf meinem laptop und der is grad nich hier. aber es MUSS bei farbeinstellungen speziell farbpalette sein!!!!

oder halt beim abspeichern des gifs!!
dann gibste dort nämlich die farbe an, die transparent sein soll


----------



## BomberJack (5. August 2001)

das heist allso ich kann warscheinlich meine alte grafik benutzen und muß die farbe schwarz irgendwie auf tranzperent stellen?


----------



## Thomas Kuse (5. August 2001)

ja genau!!


----------

